# Suche Unterstützung bei einer Fahr-Steuerung bei der die SPS Panasonic die Hauptrolle spielt



## Etienne (1 April 2022)

Programierumgebung: Control FPWIN Pro 7.5.0.0

Beteiligte Komponenten:

Ausgang:

-JOYSTICK (Human Input) Vor.- und Rückwärtsfahrt

-CPU
 SPS Panasonic
 FP-X C14RD
 Kassette A21

-Signalwandler 
 SW3/010-618 3 Kanal
   mit Dokumentation

-Aktivator
 VDC 24
 157B4128
 4308E022995
 für
 DANFOSS Proportionalventil PVG

Eingang:

-Motordrehzahl

Ziel ist es das Proportionalventil PVG Motordrehzahlabhägig zu öffnen und zu schliesen.

Wenn das ein Profi macht spare ich mir viel Zeit, dafür würde ich auch bezahlen.


----------



## c.wehn (15 Juli 2022)

Hast du jemanden gefunden?


----------

